# 68 GTO clock



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

Does anyone out there sell the dash clocks for 68 GTO?? I'm restoring my 68 GTO and am going with a hood tach and want to replace the existing dash tach with a clock. Can anyone please let me know the best way to go about this process! Thanks!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

There are a couple clock block off plates on e-bay.
1968 Pontiac GTO LeMans Clock Hole Dummy Block Off Plate VG Condition | eBay
I would keep checking back on e-bay, took me a couple months to find all the parts I needed when I redid mine in `06.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Omicron Clock has one for $195. 

http://omicronclock.auctivacommerce.com/Vintage-Car-Clocks

Matt


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OK, that link might not work, but just search for Omicron Clock and you will get to their site. Matt


----------



## rlslavik (Jun 21, 2014)

I put a quartz movement in my existing clock but that doesn't get you the clock FACE.
Found it in Hemmings Motor News. LOTS of stuff there. Likely a broken original as well.
Or even a good one...


----------

